# Looking for bulk 7.62 x 39 ammo



## BloodStone (Feb 3, 2009)

having a real bit-- of a time finding it as of late. I've tried Cabelas, Midway, Naezex(sp?), The Armory, local gun shows, etc.. but is always the same, either "no back order" or "on indefinite back order" or my favorite "sold Out". :x 
Any suggestions (besides reloading your own)? Btw, any truth to the scuttlebutt that the Obama administration wants to impose a* 500% sales tax increase on all gun & ammo manufacturers?*
Thanks


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 3, 2009)

i _personally_ beleave obama has his hands too full rite now to worry about jacking up ammo prices. i also beleave he will be a good president...

from what gun dealers have told me : the gov. wants to increase ballistics test on all bullets. wich means every bullet can be traces back to its shell and/or where it was made.. thats where the increase in price will come, not from a tax. but who know's whats true....

those shells are going to be hard to find rite now because they dont produce as many as say a common 9mm or .22 and with the amount of ammo sales rite now the suppliers cant keep up with it. i drove all over town last weekend just trying to find a box of .243 and 9mm shells. they all told me the same thing.... the suppliers cant keep up with sales

it seems to me like the exact same thing is happening as gas prices did a few months ago. people here a rumor that gas prices are going to jump, they all panic and buy as much gas as they can get, then when theres a shortage, its hard to get and prices sky rocket

good luck buddy i'll keep an eye out for yah


----------



## switchback (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, It's crazy right now. Seems like everyone is short on alot of ammo now days.


----------



## switchback (Mar 19, 2009)

I was at cheaper than dirt today and I think they had some dry storage boxes with 200 rounds in store but they show out of stock on line. I happen to have one right down the street.

They also had about 60 cases of 500 rounds of 5.56 ammo for $299.00


----------

